# Best value for a DSLR



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I prefer one that comes with a 28-108 mm lens. Any recommendations? The lighter the better.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Not knowing your budget, this is a very light weight camera body with some very good features.
Bought this one for my Grand Daughter, and she loves it.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Rebel-Digital-18-55mm-Lens/dp/B00BW6LY2Y

Now there are a ton of lenses, I have a 24-105L and use it most of the time on my 6D.
It is quite pricey at about 1K. 
There are lesser ones, but I feel a majority of a quality image is the lens, so you need a good one.
Maybe a 18-135, at a much lower cost
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-18-135m...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B002NEGTT2


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe I will wait for the 24 mp iPhone. Seriously thanks for the help. As it turns out I may not need DSLR anymore as someone has been assign ed to take pictures for our business so I no longer have that responsibility. I don;t enjoy carrying a camera but I always have my phone.


----------

